# FS:EVERYTHING MUST GO, throw a price at me - stands & 55g FW setup, etc.



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

*Is there anyone that has the slightest interest about any of these items before i take em to the dump?*
Hello everyone, just trying to clear some balcony & storage space so looking to get rid of some over stock equipment... All prices are negotiable

Stand with 2 storage areas (36"x12") - $45 o.b.o.
Steel stand with extreme stability and strength (72 3/4"x18 3/4") - $80 o.b.o. 
Unfinished diy stand, extremely strong and sturdy... this stand is under all that driftwood (72"x18") - $80 o.b.o.

let me know if anything strikes your eyes or anything you have questions on or if more pics needed.
Thx for looking.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Those DW must be big for $30 each? What is the exact seizes? THANKS!


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

various sizes, not sure how to measure them in width but they are on a 23" wide piece of plywood


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Bump for price change


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

my tank is 48"x 16" would I be able to put it on that one stand thats 48"x18"?


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

what kind of wood are your DW?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

You have been Pm'd


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Hi, 
The tank would fit on the stand, there would just be a 2" gap at the back which could be modified by a 2by3/4" piece of wood.


Brisch said:


> my tank is 48"x 16" would I be able to put it on that one stand thats 48"x18"?


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

PM replied



bowman00 said:


> You have been Pm'd


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

I'm not sure of the kind of dw these r but if u would like to help me out and either take a look at them to specify then that would be my pleasure.



pieces71 said:


> what kind of wood are your DW?


----------



## Brendan (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm'd you for the 48x18" stand


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

free bump ty


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Another bump for sturdy stands


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

*xp rena filters*

How much are your two xp rena filters


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Hey, sry a setup is no good without a filter so i would love to keep it with the aquarium and all...
Thx for your interest



tha604boi said:


> How much are your two xp rena filters


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Last bump before the dump


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

do you still have the black stand? Ill take it


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

do you have the DW there?

i am interested in it!

let me know!


----------

